# My QSC Speakers, said they want a new amp..



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

I bought three QSC AD-S82 speakers, and well it is new amp time. I had some Crown XLS-402B's awhile back to power some Atlantic Tech, and then some Klipsch THX Ultra2's. After I had the Klipsch for a short while I bought the famous Onkyo 805 receiver, which I gave a good hard listen and determined I didn't need the crowns any more with the Klipsch speakers. So now I have gone down in specs on sensitivity and got to thinking I wonder how the QSC's would sound with a pro amp. I have cheap but effective inwall THX Select sides and rears, so I will stick with the Onkyo 805 powering those, so I just need two amps, I am thinking a QSC GX3 or RMX850, or Crown XLS202D or maybe Behringer EP2000 or the 4000. 

QSC recommends a 200 watt amp, for my speakers (the speakers are rated ~100 watts RMS over a 8 hour period), so any of those amps should be more then enough. I don't need a 2Ohm rating, I doubt I would ever need to bridge the amp I get, I am more then happy with my Epik Sub, so DIY a Sub that would be better and need/want a bridged amp output would have to be at a new home with a bigger theater, and since we are 5-6 years from moving...just thinking ahead about where else down the road I could use a new amp or two that I get now, and really I am fine with buying a "lower" power amp 200-250 watts that is, if you can call that low. 

Anyways of those models for a fidelity stand point what are you guys using. Oh I also want it to be silent as possible, I am more then willing to do a fan mod, as I did that on my previous Crowns, I did read though the new XLS-D models use a thermal fan that spins at a low noise level, and since I was happy with the Crowns before, that is kind'a the way I am leaning, but am ready to be convinced other wise.

Any thoughts? :dontknow: Nudge me one way or another. :help:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> So now I have gone down in specs on sensitivity...


Sensitivity for this speaker is 90 dB, which is in range with any number of home theater speakers. Considering the Onkyo's substantial power output, I don't really see that an outboard amp would get you any benefit, unless perhaps you like to run your system at extremely high levels. I've had no problem powering speakers that were only 85 dB in sensitivity with only 85 watts. On top of that, I really have a hard time coming to terms with the wisdom, logic, etc. of spending several hundred dollars on an outboard amplifier for speakers that only cost $200 each. :huh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am in complete agreement with Wayne. At minimum, I would see how the Onkyo drives the QSC's before contemplating an outboard amplifier. Only after constantly going up to thermal shutdown would I see the need. The 805 truly offers excellent power and current reserves. Shame the replacements did not have the same amp section.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

